# Dandelion...various views



## gnagel (Apr 30, 2017)

A single dandelion...different perspectives

All images captured with the Nikon D800 and Nikon 200 f4 Micro lens.

1






2





3





4





5





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

Bravo, Glenn! I loe the way these are presented in a group. The grouping reinforces each shot, and makes them all better.


----------



## gnagel (Apr 30, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Bravo, Glenn! I loe the way these are presented in a group. The grouping reinforces each shot, and makes them all better.


Thanks Derrel...much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## GWWhite (May 8, 2017)

Nice shots! The way you handled the DOF I LOVE!!!!


----------



## gnagel (May 9, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> Nice shots! The way you handled the DOF I LOVE!!!!


Thank you, Gordon

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (May 9, 2017)

Excellent. I totally missed this thread. Great hardware skill


----------



## BrentC (May 9, 2017)

Fantastic shots!   I will be starting my macro journey soon, you have given me some ideas.


----------



## gnagel (May 9, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent. I totally missed this thread. Great hardware skill


Thank you


BrentC said:


> Fantastic shots!   I will be starting my macro journey soon, you have given me some ideas.


Thanks Brent...I'm glad that the thread was helpful.

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2017)

I love them all.  Thank you for sharing.


----------

